# Youtube: 1080NerdScope - LeFloid erhält Format im öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehen



## Gast1669461003 (28. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Youtube: 1080NerdScope - LeFloid erhält Format im öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehen * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Youtube: 1080NerdScope - LeFloid erhält Format im öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehen


----------



## Derme (28. Juli 2015)

Ich kenne keinen dieser drei Typen und bin generell auch kein Fan dieser Youtube-"Stars", aber wenn es Leute gibt, denen das gefällt und die drei damit einen Markt bedienen können, dann haben sie meinen Segen dazu. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das Format angenommen wird. Mit seinem Merkelinterview konnte sich LeFloid ja zuletzt nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckern.


----------



## magnusm (28. Juli 2015)

Mehr als das Merkel-Interview könnte ich LeFloid nicht zuordnen. Und das auch nur aufgrund der doch recht deutlichen Kritik.
Der Werbeclip hat mich jetzt auch nicht gerade begeistert.

Wenn sie Interessenten finden, viel Spass und viel Erfolg. Im Grunde sogar ein Lob an SWR, dass sie sowas probieren. Erinnert entfernt an die guten alten GIGA-Zeiten.


----------



## USA911 (28. Juli 2015)

Und wieder was, wo in meinen Augen der Zwangsbeitrag verpulvert wird....

Soviel zum Bildungsauftrag der öffentlich-rechtlichen, aber den gibt es ja seit der Seuche privates Fernsehen nicht mehr. Naja, wieder was, wo die Röhre kalt bleibt...


----------



## theking2502 (28. Juli 2015)

Derme schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen dieser drei Typen und bin generell auch kein Fan dieser Youtube-"Stars", aber wenn es Leute gibt, denen das gefällt und die drei damit einen Markt bedienen können, dann haben sie meinen Segen dazu. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das Format angenommen wird. Mit seinem Merkelinterview konnte sich LeFloid ja zuletzt nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckern.



Die drei gehören auch eher zu den Niveau vollen Youtubern. Daher haben sie auch nicht so DEN Bekanntheitsgrad wie Pewdiepie
Das die drei ein Format im Öffentlich-Rechtlichen habe finde ich gut.

Und zu dem Interview mit Merkel. Setze du dich mal, ohne jegliche journalistische Ausbildung und ohne jahrelange Erfahrung, vor die mächtigste Person Deutschlands, welche schon mehrere Dutzend Interviews hatte und weiß wie man unangenehme Fragen aus dem Weg geht.

Der Jung hat das mehr als gut gemacht. Die meistens, die sich darüber aufregen wie "schlecht" er das gemacht hat, würden nicht mal ein "Hallo" raus bekommen, geschweige denn einen gescheiten Satz, wenn sie wissen mit wem sie reden und wie viele Menschen das sehen.


----------



## WeeFilly (28. Juli 2015)

Der Trailer hat mich nicht überzeugt: Albern, ohne lustig zu sein, vorgetragen von drei Möchtegern-Nerds mit eher geringem schauspielerischen Talent. Schön, dass ich jetzt weiß wo meine Haushaltsabgabe hingeht.
Ob es dafür aber einen Markt gibt... Hm.


----------



## danthe (28. Juli 2015)

magnusm schrieb:


> Mehr als das Merkel-Interview könnte ich LeFloid nicht zuordnen. Und das auch nur aufgrund der doch recht deutlichen Kritik.
> Der Werbeclip hat mich jetzt auch nicht gerade begeistert.
> 
> Wenn sie Interessenten finden, viel Spass und viel Erfolg. Im Grunde sogar ein Lob an SWR, dass sie sowas probieren. Erinnert entfernt an die guten alten GIGA-Zeiten.



An den alten Giga-Zeiten bist du aber mit rocketbeans.tv deutlich näher dran als mit LeFloid und anderen Youtubestars. 
Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen, haben fast immer gutes Liveprogramm und alles landet später für On-Demand-Schauen auf Youtube.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. Juli 2015)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Die drei gehören auch eher zu den Niveau vollen Youtubern.
> 
> .



?

Le floid ist bekannt für halbnakte Frauen in den Thumbnails und reißerischen Überschriften von der die Bild Zeitung noch was lernen kann 

Hier sehe ich einen Haufen alter Leute in einem Konferenzsaal sitzen und sich fragen: Was können wir machen um die hippen Teenager öffentlich/ rechtlich zum gucken zu bringen? 
Da gibt es doch dieses youtube, na schauen wir mal, wer da im deutschen Rahmen vorne mit dabei ist und verpflichten den.


----------



## sadira (28. Juli 2015)

ich mag lefloid, daher hatte ich mich echt gefreut das er ne show im tv kriegt, aber mal ehrlich EinsPlus ? gibt es ein sender der noch mieser ist ? noch weniger bekannt, und noch überflüssiger ? nein !

Ne nerd/gaming show sollte schon auf einem sender laufen der nicht auf tv platz 542 der senderliste ist.
Also das hätte er besser abgelehnt..


----------



## DISKOROLF (28. Juli 2015)

dieser LeFloid ist überhaupt der größte schmock der rumläuft.
unerträglich seine selbstverliebten pseudo polit videos, seine hektische, aufgedrehte art und die billigen witze + der schnitt; was aber auch nur geklaut ist.
so ein quark gucken nur kleine kinder.
anspruch und niveau im tv sind massiv im sturzflug

https://youtu.be/a1I5AvZbgGI


----------



## Orzhov (28. Juli 2015)

Noch etwas das nicht geguckt wird.


----------



## Worrel (28. Juli 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hier sehe ich einen Haufen alter Leute in einem Konferenzsaal sitzen und sich fragen: Was können wir machen um die hippen Teenager öffentlich/ rechtlich zum gucken zu bringen?
> Da gibt es doch dieses youtube, na schauen wir mal, wer da im deutschen Rahmen vorne mit dabei ist und verpflichten den.


Exakt das.

Anstatt dann mal was eigenes, anspruchsvolles entgegenzusetzen, womöglich noch was, wo man was lernen könnte (Hallo, Bildungsauftrag!), wird dann einfach irgendeine Top drei an YTern angeheuert.


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2015)

Mal schauen ob der bei den öffentlichen noch so alles sagen darf und machen darf wie auf seinem youtube channel

Kartoffelsalat wurde ja selbst von den leuten die die youtube schauspieler kennen verissen


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (28. Juli 2015)

Noch mehr Nervensägen im TV und das Beste ist, ich müss die Deppen auch noch mit meinen GEZ Gebühren bezahlen. Kotz.


----------



## Maiernator (28. Juli 2015)

HarryHirsch50 schrieb:


> Noch mehr Nervensägen im TV und das Beste ist, ich müss die Deppen auch noch mit meinen GEZ Gebühren bezahlen. Kotz.


Die zahlste so oder so

Egal ob jetzt Fußball oder Lefloid, kein Argument imo. GEZ sind allgemein überflüssig und gehören abgeschafft, dafür können die drei jetzt nicht wirklich was.
LeFloid ist noch einer der sympatischeren Youtubern, aber auch das reicht für mich nicht aus ihn zu schauen, weil die Videos einfach nicht gut sind bzw ich nicht seine Zielgruppe.
Viel Erfolg den dreien, aber richtiges Giga und Nerd Feeling gibts schon auf rocketbeans.tv, da werkeln auch keine youtube stars, sondern Leute die das schon seit Jahrzehnten machen und keine Attentionwhore schnitte und Bild.de überschriften brauchen.


----------



## BiJay (28. Juli 2015)

Ich gucke fast kein TV und auch null lefloid, finde es aber interessant, dass vermehrt Youtuber eine eigene Show im Fernsehen bekommen. Ich will jetzt nicht urteilen, ob er es verdient hätte, denn scheinbar hat er ja genug Publikum auf Youtube und im Grunde ist mir das Fernsehprogramm auch egal. Selbst rocketbeans auf Twitch finde ich nicht so gut, da in meinen Augen das normale Fernsehformat da nicht so gut funktioniert. Z.B. sowas wie Volleinblendungen der Spieler mag ich überhaupt nicht, wenn doch gerade etwas im Spiel passiert. Und die Diskussionen über News, Kino usw. sind als Hauptprogramm einfach nicht professionell genug gemacht. Sowas könnte man auch nebenbei beim Zocken besprechen. Da gucke ich lieber andere Streams, wo maximal viel Gaming gezeigt wird. Aber jedem seins und ich weiß selbst, dass mein Geschmack oft von der Norm abweicht.


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (28. Juli 2015)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Die zahlste so oder so
> 
> Egal ob jetzt Fußball oder Lefloid, kein Argument imo. GEZ sind allgemein überflüssig und gehören abgeschafft, dafür können die drei jetzt nicht wirklich was.
> LeFloid ist noch einer der sympatischeren Youtubern, aber auch das reicht für mich nicht aus ihn zu schauen, weil die Videos einfach nicht gut sind bzw ich nicht seine Zielgruppe.
> Viel Erfolg den dreien, aber richtiges Giga und Nerd Feeling gibts schon auf rocketbeans.tv, da werkeln auch keine youtube stars, sondern Leute die das schon seit Jahrzehnten machen und keine Attentionwhore schnitte und Bild.de überschriften brauchen.


Nicht dein Ernst. Fußball ist Nationalsport Nr. 1 . Dieser LeFloid ist doch auch nur eine Luftblase spätestens seit dem Kanzlerin gespräch. Sollten lieber Menschen wie Dr. Alfons Pröbstel eine Plattform im TV bieten aber das wird nie geschehen weil der DR. tacheles spricht und das ist im öffentlich Rechtlichen nicht gewünscht


----------



## Maiernator (28. Juli 2015)

HarryHirsch50 schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst. Fußball ist Nationalsport Nr. 1 . Dieser LeFloid ist doch auch nur eine Luftblase spätestens seit dem Kanzlerin gespräch. Sollten lieber Menschen wie Dr. Alfons Pröbstel eine Plattform im TV bieten aber das wird nie geschehen weil der DR. tacheles spricht und das ist im öffentlich Rechtlichen nicht gewünscht


Nicht alle mögen Fußball und müssen für den Mist zahlen. Ich rede von extrem hohe Summen die für die CL Übertragungen gezahlt wurden/werden, bei Wm und EM kann man noch streiten, aber du scheinst mit deiner Personenwahl die du gerne im Tv siehts ja gen rechten Rand zu schielen. Rechte Spinner ,egal ob Satiriker oder nicht sind im ÖR nicht erwünscht und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Kerusame (28. Juli 2015)

ich lehn mich mal ganz weit aus dem fenster und behaupte dass die meisten von uns zu alt für so eine art unterhaltung sind. wenn ich heute 13 wäre würde mir der mist vl sogar gefallen, so hab ich immer ein kind vor augen welches scheisse erzählt. naja, die zeit läuft eben.


----------



## solidus246 (28. Juli 2015)

DISKOROLF schrieb:


> dieser LeFloid ist überhaupt der größte schmock der rumläuft.
> unerträglich seine selbstverliebten pseudo polit videos, seine hektische, aufgedrehte art und die billigen witze + der schnitt; was aber auch nur geklaut ist.
> so ein quark gucken nur kleine kinder.
> anspruch und niveau im tv sind massiv im sturzflug



Selten so einen geistigen Dünnschiss gelesen. Was er alleine aufgebaut hat, welch große Community geschaffen hat ist mehr als beachtenswert. Das er nicht die Skills eines Schnitters aus Hollywood aufweisen kann ist wohl selbstverständlich. Aber Hauptsache kritisieren, dass er "Pseudo Politische" Videos dreht. Dieser Mensch hat sich in seinem Leben wohl mehr mit Politik und unserem Land + andere Länder und Situationen beschäftigt als du es jemals tun wirst. Also immer vorsichtig mit solchen Sprühstuhl Aussagen...

Ist eh der absolute Witz, wie hier gegen YouTuber gehetzt wird. Gönnt ihnen doch einfach den Erfolg. Sie machen das was sie können zu ihrem Beruf. Abgsehen davon haben viele von ihnen eine Ausbildung genossen und/oder ein oder mehrere Studiengänge abgeschlossen...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. Juli 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Selten so einen geistigen Dünnschiss gelesen. Was er alleine aufgebaut hat, welch große Community geschaffen hat ist mehr als beachtenswert. Das er nicht die Skills eines Schnitters aus Hollywood aufweisen kann ist wohl selbstverständlich. Aber Hauptsache kritisieren, dass er "Pseudo Politische" Videos dreht. Dieser Mensch hat sich in seinem Leben wohl mehr mit Politik und unserem Land + andere Länder und Situationen beschäftigt als du es jemals tun wirst. Also immer vorsichtig mit solchen Sprühstuhl Aussagen...
> 
> Ist eh der absolute Witz, wie hier gegen YouTuber gehetzt wird. Gönnt ihnen doch einfach den Erfolg. Sie machen das was sie können zu ihrem Beruf. Abgsehen davon haben viele von ihnen eine Ausbildung genossen und/oder ein oder mehrere Studiengänge abgeschlossen...



Ich bin der letzte der gegen Youtuber hetzt , ich finde beachtenswert, was die guten wie Jesse Cox, Jim Sterling oder Total Biscuit geleistet haben. (Ich weiß, du hast nicht mich gemeint   )Aber ein Le Floid ist mit reißerischen Thumbnails und noch schlimmeren clickbait Überschriften groß geworden.
Das ist genauso wie zu sagen caseytron hat eine beeindruckende streamerkarriere hingelegt, nur weil sie die Kamera auf ihre Brüste zoomt.

Und vergiss nicht, dass zum Erfolg solcher Leute die großen Netzwerke, DEUTLICH beitragen, indem sie neue aufstrebende Kanäle bei den großen unter Ihrem Vertrag verlinken etc. 

Youtube ist lange kein Ding mehr, wo man durch Zufall und Talent groß wird, zumindest nicht für viele 

Umso beeindruckender zb ein Jesse Cox, der Lehrer war und mit Charisma und Humor großgeworden ist, ehrlich und ehrenwert


----------



## alu355 (28. Juli 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Dieser Mensch hat sich in seinem Leben wohl mehr mit Politik und unserem Land + andere Länder und Situationen beschäftigt als du es jemals tun wirst. Also immer vorsichtig mit solchen Sprühstuhl Aussagen...



Achtung Achtung, schwerster Fanboyalarm im Anflug!
Bitte suchen sie einen tränengeschützten Bunker in ihrer Nähe auf!
Ich wiederhole:
Achtung Achtung....


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juli 2015)

Wir alten Säcke sind da eh nicht die Zielgruppe, sondern irgendwelche 15, 16jährigen Jugendliche


----------



## Batze (28. Juli 2015)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Und zu dem Interview mit Merkel. Setze du dich mal, ohne jegliche journalistische Ausbildung und ohne jahrelange Erfahrung, vor die mächtigste Person Deutschlands, welche schon mehrere Dutzend Interviews hatte und weiß wie man unangenehme Fragen aus dem Weg geht.



Dann setz ich mich da auch nicht hin. Entweder ich bereite mich darauf vernünfig vor, oder wie man so schön sagt Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten.


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wir alten Säcke sind da eh nicht die Zielgruppe, sondern irgendwelche 15, 16jährigen Jugendliche



Unter 25 ist seine zielgruppe okay es gibt auch die extremen fanboys wie man in dem tread hier sah 

während die zielgruppe von kartoffelsalat film und den beautychannels im taschengeld alter ist weil die schön alles einem abkaufen was die promoten


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (28. Juli 2015)

Wie vereinbart man denn Bild Niveau und null Recherche mit dem Bildungsauftrag der öffentlich rechtlichen? Das ist ja oberpeinlich. Der Junge würde auch groß darüber berichten, dass ein Kompass nach Norden zeigt, wegen dem großen Eisenreservoir im Nordpol. Ich hab mir mal ein paar seiner "News" angeschaut. Da werden einfach Netzstories (teils aus Politsatire Seiten) aufgegriffen und UNKONTROLLIERT und UNRECHERCHIERT weiterverbreitet und zwar teilweise als FAKT. DAS müssen die dann aber echt mal rechtfertigen.


----------



## Orzhov (28. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wir alten Säcke sind da eh nicht die Zielgruppe, sondern irgendwelche 15, 16jährigen Jugendliche



Wollen wir nicht mal wieder zusammen zur Dialyse? :3


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juli 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wollen wir nicht mal wieder zusammen zur Dialyse? :3



Demnächst, wenn mein neuer Rollator da ist.


----------



## DISKOROLF (28. Juli 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Selten so einen geistigen Dünnschiss gelesen. Was er alleine aufgebaut hat, welch große Community geschaffen hat ist mehr als beachtenswert. Das er nicht die Skills eines Schnitters aus Hollywood aufweisen kann ist wohl selbstverständlich. Aber Hauptsache kritisieren, dass er "Pseudo Politische" Videos dreht. Dieser Mensch hat sich in seinem Leben wohl mehr mit Politik und unserem Land + andere Länder und Situationen beschäftigt als du es jemals tun wirst. Also immer vorsichtig mit solchen Sprühstuhl Aussagen...
> 
> Ist eh der absolute Witz, wie hier gegen YouTuber gehetzt wird. Gönnt ihnen doch einfach den Erfolg. Sie machen das was sie können zu ihrem Beruf. Abgsehen davon haben viele von ihnen eine Ausbildung genossen und/oder ein oder mehrere Studiengänge abgeschlossen...




ich seh schon, du bist n ganz großer fanboi  süß wie du deinen helden verteidigst.
community.... welche community? die internet kiddies? heutezutage kann jeder hanz und franz auf youtube eine "community" schaffen. musst nur die richtigen themen aufgreifen und dich auf eine art zum affen machen, welche beim entsprechenden publikum gut ankommt. beispiele gibts genug. der typ is halt besonders beliebt.

und das mit dem schnitt, war keine kritik am "skill" sondern die art es so zu schneiden bzw. es als stilmittel zu verwenden; hat er von irgendnem ami-youtube-dödel geklaut. und außerdem ist es einfach nervig.
ich wünsche dir aber weiterhin viel spaß, wie du dir von ihm die welt erklären lässt.



> Dieser Mensch hat sich in seinem Leben wohl mehr mit Politik und unserem  Land + andere Länder und Situationen beschäftigt als du es jemals tun  wirst.



so, so.... harald, bist du's?!


----------



## solidus246 (28. Juli 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Achtung Achtung, schwerster Fanboyalarm im Anflug!
> Bitte suchen sie einen tränengeschützten Bunker in ihrer Nähe auf!
> Ich wiederhole:
> Achtung Achtung....



Vielleicht sehe ich das ganze aus einem anderen Blickwinkel. Es wird einfach nur sinnlos gehatet. Direkt wird alles schlecht geredet, und die Aussage oben zeugt nicht gerade von geistiger Reife, eher einem schwachen Versuch zu provozieren was wie gesagt unreif ist. 

Solche Aussagen häufen sich in letzter Zeit eh öfters an, und zwar hier. Langsam fange ich echt an die Community in Frage zu stellen. Und abgesehen davon, auch bezogen auf andere Kommentare. Es gibt genug Menschen die weit über 15 bzw. 16 Jahre sind und LeFloid gerne gucken. Aber anscheinend bekommt das Wort "Toleranz" hier eine völlig neue Bedeutung


----------



## Orzhov (29. Juli 2015)

DISKOROLF schrieb:


> ich seh schon, du bist n ganz großer fanboi  süß wie du deinen helden verteidigst.
> community.... welche community? die internet kiddies? heutezutage kann jeder hanz und franz auf youtube eine "community" schaffen. musst nur die richtigen themen aufgreifen und dich auf eine art zum affen machen, welche beim entsprechenden publikum gut ankommt. beispiele gibts genug. der typ is halt besonders beliebt.
> 
> und das mit dem schnitt, war keine kritik am "skill" sondern die art es so zu schneiden bzw. es als stilmittel zu verwenden; hat er von irgendnem ami-youtube-dödel geklaut. und außerdem ist es einfach nervig.
> ...



Ok, wenn das so einfach ist dann machs doch besser. Komm. wir geben dir ne Woche Zeit ab morgen Abend 20 Uhr. Dann hast du 7 Tage Zeit dir nen Channel mit 50 Abonennten aufzubauen.


----------



## solidus246 (29. Juli 2015)

DISKOROLF schrieb:


> ich seh schon, du bist n ganz großer fanboi  süß wie du deinen helden verteidigst.
> community.... welche community? die internet kiddies? heutezutage kann jeder hanz und franz auf youtube eine "community" schaffen. musst nur die richtigen themen aufgreifen und dich auf eine art zum affen machen, welche beim entsprechenden publikum gut ankommt. beispiele gibts genug. der typ is halt besonders beliebt.
> 
> und das mit dem schnitt, war keine kritik am "skill" sondern die art es so zu schneiden bzw. es als stilmittel zu verwenden; hat er von irgendnem ami-youtube-dödel geklaut. und außerdem ist es einfach nervig.
> ...



Langsam aber sicher bekomme ich das elendigste Kotzen was man nur bekommen kann. Und das aufgrund deiner berschmierten Aussage. Du hast 0 Ahnung von der gesamten Materie, denn dann würdest du nicht so eine Rotze schreiben. Wie wäre es, wenn du dich mal damit ausseinandersetzt anstatt nur dagegen zu agieren ? Heutzutage wird zu oft kritisiert, dass junge Leute sich nicht mit Politik, gesellschaftlichen Themen ausseinandersetzen, das es viele Leute nen Scheiß interessiert was in der Welt abgeht. Er jedoch, damit meine ich Lefloid, verpackt viele Themen in ein Format was für jüngere Leute einfach zugänglich und zu verstehen ist. Es muss nicht dein Geschmack sein, aber du brauchst nicht so beschissen herablassend argumentieren, sofern man deine Aussagen als Argumente auffassen kann... 

Und ich bin kein Fanboy, kein kreischendes, 14 jähriges Mädchen was ihm gerne an seinem Gehänge kleben möchte. Ich finde schlichtweg das gut was er macht und wie er es macht und davor habe ich einfach Respekt. Aber so weit scheinst du wohl nicht zu schauen.


----------



## DISKOROLF (29. Juli 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ok, wenn das so einfach ist dann machs doch besser. Komm. wir geben dir ne Woche Zeit ab morgen Abend 20 Uhr. Dann hast du 7 Tage Zeit dir nen Channel mit 50 Abonennten aufzubauen.



alles was du willst


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend bekommt das Wort "Toleranz" hier eine völlig neue Bedeutung


Toleranz hat nichts damit zu tun, keine Kritik üben zu dürfen.

Ich kann doch durchaus der Meinung sein (und diese auch äußern), daß das nur ein großer Haufen Mist ist, aber trotzdem akzeptieren, daß es Leute gibt, die so was machen und gut finden.


----------



## solidus246 (29. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Toleranz hat nichts damit zu tun, keine Kritik üben zu dürfen.
> 
> Ich kann doch durchaus der Meinung sein (und diese auch äußern), daß das nur ein großer Haufen Mist ist, aber trotzdem akzeptieren, daß es Leute gibt, die so was machen und gut finden.



Das schließt natürlich mit ein jemanden als "Fanboy" und "süß" zu betiteln was einfach reine Provokation ist. ok


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Das schließt natürlich mit ein jemanden als "Fanboy" und "süß" zu betiteln was einfach reine Provokation ist. ok


... und _"Dieser Mensch hat sich in seinem Leben wohl mehr mit Politik und unserem Land + andere Länder und Situationen beschäftigt als du es jemals tun wirst. Also immer vorsichtig mit solchen Sprühstuhl Aussagen..." _ist natürlich keinerlei Provokation und höchstes Diskussionsniveau.


----------



## Batze (29. Juli 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wollen wir nicht mal wieder zusammen zur Dialyse? :3



Dialyse ist aber keine Alterserkrankung.


----------



## solidus246 (29. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und _"Dieser Mensch hat sich in seinem Leben wohl mehr mit Politik und unserem Land + andere Länder und Situationen beschäftigt als du es jemals tun wirst. Also immer vorsichtig mit solchen Sprühstuhl Aussagen..." _ist natürlich keinerlei Provokation und höchstes Diskussionsniveau.



Ist auch keine Provokation sondern nur eine Feststellung basierend auf dieser Aussage. So schwer zu verstehen ^^?


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2015)

irgendwie süß wie manche sich mit ihren schlechten Stammtischargumenten die vor Unwissenheit strotzen sich gegenseitig zustimmen


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Ist auch keine Provokation sondern nur eine Feststellung basierend auf dieser Aussage. So schwer zu verstehen ^^?


Aha. Woher willst du wissen, wie sehr sich die User in diesem Thread beispielsweise mit Politik beschäftigt haben? Zumal die Latte von Herrn LeFloid meines Erachtens nicht besonders hoch gelegt wurde. 
Und die Aussagen eines anderen als "Sprühstuhl Aussagen" zu bezeichnen, ist natürlich in keinster Form provokativ ...


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2015)

@Shadow Man & Orzov

Ich hätte 1A Rheumadecken aus Lammfell für euch und Granufink in der 1000er Packung und Pferdebalsam für die Gelenke und Zwieback ohne Gluten, laktosefrei und ohne zusätze von Ei


----------



## Loosa (29. Juli 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal ein paar seiner "News" angeschaut. Da werden einfach Netzstories (teils aus Politsatire Seiten) aufgegriffen und UNKONTROLLIERT und UNRECHERCHIERT weiterverbreitet und zwar teilweise als FAKT. DAS müssen die dann aber echt mal rechtfertigen.



Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Youtuber und hab noch keine seiner Sendungen gesehen. Vielleicht gefällt ihnen ja einfach die Machart und das Zielpublikum das er damit erreicht? Wenn ihm ein redaktionelles Team zur Seite gestellt wird, was ja durchaus üblich wäre, um die Themen die er bringen will sauber zu recherchieren... warum nicht?

Wobei es durchaus andere öffentlich-rechtliche Sendungen gibt die vereinfacht oder tendenziös berichten.


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wobei es durchaus andere öffentlich-rechtliche Sendungen gibt die vereinfacht oder tendenziös berichten.


Nun, man muß sich ja aber doch nicht ausgerechnet an den schlechtesten Beispielen orientieren und diese (eigentlich) Standardanforderungen komplett vom Tisch fegen... 

Da wäre es im Gegenteil eben angebracht, diese beanstandbaren Sendungen mal wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen - was um so besser klappen könnte, wenn man einen YTer ins Programm integriert, der sich auch diesen Standards verschrieben hat.


----------



## Loosa (29. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun, man muß sich ja aber doch nicht ausgerechnet an den schlechtesten Beispielen orientieren und diese (eigentlich) Standardanforderungen komplett vom Tisch fegen...



Ich find's ein bisschen zu hoch gegriffen an eine Kinder- bis Jugendsendung die höchsten journalistischen Anforderungen zu stellen. Zumal ich mir bei ÖR nicht vorstellen kann, dass sie ihn wirklich jeden Müll abseits irgendelcher Faktenlage senden lassen.

Da finde ich die oberflächlichen und rein auf Emotionen getrimmten Knopp-Dokus bei Phoenix weitaus bedenklicher. Nett anzusehen, aber gerade auf Phoenix würde ich mir bessere Qualität und einen kritischeren Blick verlangen.


----------



## USA911 (29. Juli 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wollen wir nicht mal wieder zusammen zur Dialyse? :3



Aber nur, wenn die Seniorenrabatt anbieten


----------



## Orzhov (29. Juli 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn die Seniorenrabatt anbieten



Die legen hier sogar noch ein gratis Frühstück rauf, wenn du eine Kriegsgeschichte mit dem Kaiser von Österreich erzählen kannst.


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich find's ein bisschen zu hoch gegriffen an eine Kinder- bis Jugendsendung die höchsten journalistischen Anforderungen zu stellen.


Dann gibt es aber noch das Gegenargument, daß man *gerade *bei Kinder- bis Jugendsendungen auf korrekte Einordnung der Fakten achtet, weil dort beim Zielpublikum die mediale Kompetenz noch nicht so ausgeprägt ist, wie sie es bei Erwachsenen sein sollte.



> Zumal ich mir bei ÖR nicht vorstellen kann, dass sie ihn wirklich jeden Müll abseits irgendwelcher Faktenlage senden lassen.


Wieso nicht? Bei _Frontal 21_ Sendungen wie beispielsweise https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPHTW1bciao achten sie ja auch nicht drauf ...


----------



## DISKOROLF (29. Juli 2015)

https://youtu.be/a1I5AvZbgGI


----------



## DISKOROLF (29. Juli 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Langsam aber sicher bekomme ich das elendigste Kotzen was man nur bekommen kann. Und das aufgrund deiner berschmierten Aussage. Du hast 0 Ahnung von der gesamten Materie, denn dann würdest du nicht so eine Rotze schreiben. Wie wäre es, wenn du dich mal damit ausseinandersetzt anstatt nur dagegen zu agieren ? Heutzutage wird zu oft kritisiert, dass junge Leute sich nicht mit Politik, gesellschaftlichen Themen ausseinandersetzen, das es viele Leute nen Scheiß interessiert was in der Welt abgeht. Er jedoch, damit meine ich Lefloid, verpackt viele Themen in ein Format was für jüngere Leute einfach zugänglich und zu verstehen ist. Es muss nicht dein Geschmack sein, aber du brauchst nicht so beschissen herablassend argumentieren, sofern man deine Aussagen als Argumente auffassen kann...
> 
> Und ich bin kein Fanboy, kein kreischendes, 14 jähriges Mädchen was ihm gerne an seinem Gehänge kleben möchte. Ich finde schlichtweg das gut was er macht und wie er es macht und davor habe ich einfach Respekt. Aber so weit scheinst du wohl nicht zu schauen.



nimms dir bitte nicht so zu herzen, sonst krieg ich fast noch ein schlechtes gewissen, dass du heute nacht nicht einschlafen kannst


----------



## USA911 (29. Juli 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Die legen hier sogar noch ein gratis Frühstück rauf, wenn du eine Kriegsgeschichte mit dem Kaiser von Österreich erzählen kannst.



Geht auch unser Kinni Ludwig aus Bayern für die Geschichten, denn so ein Frühstück will ich mir ncht entgehen lassen (so lange es ein Seniorenteller ist, sonst bleibt die hälfte wieder liegen)


----------



## Orzhov (29. Juli 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Geht auch unser Kinni Ludwig aus Bayern für die Geschichten, denn so ein Frühstück will ich mir ncht entgehen lassen (so lange es ein Seniorenteller ist, sonst bleibt die hälfte wieder liegen)



Freu dich schonmal auf das gedämpfte Gemüse. Ich denke Ludwig sollte auch gehen, notfalls wohl auch Stoiber.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> @Shadow Man & Orzov
> 
> Ich hätte 1A Rheumadecken aus Lammfell für euch und Granufink in der  1000er Packung und Pferdebalsam für die Gelenke und Zwieback ohne  Gluten, laktosefrei und ohne zusätze von Ei



Das ist aber Herzallerliebst, wie du dich um uns kümmerst. Ja, so ist die PCG Community. Immer hilfsbereit  



Orzhov schrieb:


> Die legen hier sogar noch ein gratis Frühstück rauf, wenn du eine Kriegsgeschichte mit dem Kaiser von Österreich erzählen kannst.



Damit kann ich nicht dienen. Wie wär's mit alten (Kriegs-)Geschichten aus Pommern?


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist aber Herzallerliebst, wie du dich um uns kümmerst. Ja, so ist die PCG Community. Immer hilfsbereit



Wenn ihr mit Vorkasse zahlt gibts die Medley Single von





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OeI3AKH66F4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



als Bonus obendrauf


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (30. Juli 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Youtuber und hab noch keine seiner Sendungen gesehen. Vielleicht gefällt ihnen ja einfach die Machart und das Zielpublikum das er damit erreicht? Wenn ihm ein redaktionelles Team zur Seite gestellt wird, was ja durchaus üblich wäre, um die Themen die er bringen will sauber zu recherchieren... warum nicht?
> 
> Wobei es durchaus andere öffentlich-rechtliche Sendungen gibt die vereinfacht oder tendenziös berichten.



Ich verstehe dein Ansatz schon, aber ein wenn hier auch nur bei der Hälfte der "Beiträge" mehr als die 9gag Threads durchgelesen würden, würde sich das nicht mehr mit seinem Konzept der unsäglichen Jumpcuts (das ist ja soooo hip) vereinbaren lassen und dann könnte das Zielpublikum ja versehentlich was lernen.... oder gar sich eine eigene Meinung bilden. You catch the drift?

Ich finde mit so einer Riesenmenge vorallem kindlicher Abonnenten und Zuschauern hat man eine gewisse Verantwortung möglichst NICHT ungeprüft irgendwelche Stories zu verbreiten oder ein teils übertriebenes Productplacement zu betreiben (wobei bei ihm ist das glaub ich nicht so schlimm). Aber was hier als Fakt verkauft wird ist unsäglich und jetzt stell dir mal vor wie sich ein Lehrer in der Schule fühlt, wenn so ein neunmalkluger LeFloid Groupie meint "Aber der hat gesagt, dass das so ist" und es ist halt nicht so. Der Job ist so schon schwer genug, ohne irgendwelche Möchtegern Politologen, die eine Meinung als Nachricht und Fakt an ihre Fans weiter geben.


----------

